# SCCA Membership Discount



## jmn555 (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if Audi participates in the $500.00 below invoice for Sports Car Club of America members like VW does?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jmn555 said:


> Does anyone know if Audi participates in the $500.00 below invoice for Sports Car Club of America members like VW does?


AOA is a bit different with the supplier discount - its typically 6% off MSRP on the run of the mill models excluding ones such as the R8


----------

